# Whats going on with the FBH?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Just tried to visit their website as I need to update my membership and it seems to be offline. Does anyone have any info?

9Red


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

9Red said:


> Just tried to visit their website as I need to update my membership and it seems to be offline. Does anyone have any info?
> 
> 9Red


 
Hi
The FBH guys aren't totally sure what happened at the moment but they are working on getting it back up again.
For the record, with effect from 1/7/08, membership will now only be open to Clubs/ Societies. 
The intention of this is to encourage people to join and support their local clubs and Societies.

Natrix


----------

